# Steatocranus casuarius "buffalo head" ... looking for an eligible bachelor



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I've got a pair out of a group of 10 I bought a while ago. While growing out the dominate male was just that and killed off all the other males before I realised they were really old enough to start that sort of thing. I was hoping they would be somewhat like the A. Calvus and some lamps but have been told they pretty much stick to pairs and will kill off even other females eventually. 

I've got 2 lonely females lookin for action so if anyone knows of someone growing out a group and end up with extra males please keep me in mind. OH and learn from my experiance ... they start culling the heard themselves very young so be attentive  much sooner than even L. daffodils or bischardi


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

What size tank are they in?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

well they were in a 20L fry/grow-out then moved to a 26 BF with lost of rockwork. The othe males were gone before they reached 1" so there really wasn't any time to move them ... I watch all my fish pretty closely atleast an hour on a tank a night and the rest get 15, 20 min while feeding and all. the other new "couples" would go in a 55 and a 100 gal seperatly.


----------

